# Corrado RS - How Paul Walker Influenced My Automotive Enthusiasm



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

"The death of Paul Walker is shocking, saddening, and yet I could not figure out why his death was having such an impact on me. Why was it bothering me? The earliest memory I have of anything tuner related has to be some time before I was nine years old (between 1983 and 1992). This I know because it was in my family’s first apartment, and I distinctly remember sitting on the couch, with the latest issue of Automobile Magazine, reading the “Not For US” (pun intended I’m sure) column about the (now I know this) Subaru WRX STI, chassis code GC. All I remember is that, whomever the author was, had an ear-to-ear grin on his face. At least that’s what I gleamed from the article. Fast-forward ten years…"

Read more here.


----------



## maximusa (Mar 13, 2014)

He was a cool guy it's a shame he is gone so soon.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Great write up!


----------



## Swaginwagon (Jun 16, 2014)

feeel the exact way as well i didnt feel the same for a week after he passed i was struck... i was only in 4th grade when that movie came out and been stuck to imports ever since!! all thanks to paul and the gang greatly missed forever!!


----------

